# Mothly TTOTY Poll January & February



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I made this a little late thanks to it being mid terms, but here we go. There will be 2 winners. 1 for January and February. 
1
- Morio
-Audi TT 225QC
-Model Year 2001
- 225
-Color (interior and exterior) Black on Black
-Mods-Bagyard Bombers, Ridetech e3pro, 18x9 and 18x10 Kinesis K28s, Neuspeed RSB, Neuspeed SSK, APR 93 oct, Intake, MOFO, MBC, all Forge silicone hoses with DV relo, Forge DV, FMIC, All Pioneer audio, HU, Amp, 2 10"s, bla bla bla:laugh:








2
Sebastian / TempesTT
2000
180 Quattro
Lake Silver Metallic / Grey
-FK Streetline Coilovers with Bilstein shocks
-2.5" Custom Catback Exhaust
-De badged / Black Rings








3
Owner : Noah Decker
Year : 2001
Model Info : 225
Color : Aviator Gray
Exterior:
OSIR 3.2 Rear Spoiler Lip
3.2 TT Grille
3.2 TT Rear Valance
Black Edition BBS CH's / OZ Superleggera Track Wheels / Flik's Winter Package
Verdict Motorsports Cell Antenna Delete


Engine:
Maestro Stage I Custom File
42DD Down Pipe
42DD Test Pipe
42DD Intake
Forge Inlet Pipe
VF Engineering Mounts
PCV Delete
EGR Delete
N249 Delete
Evap Delete
Suspension:
H&R Ultra Low Coil Overs
CPT Upper Rear Control Arms
MadMax Lower Rear Control Arms
MCPI Front Control Arm Bushings
R32 Rear Control Arm Bushings


Transmission:
Four Seasons 16lb Single Mass Stage I+ Clutch
Verdict Motorsports Shifter Extention
Verdict Motorsports Shifter Bushings
Verdict Motorsports Race Dogbone Bushing Replacements for VF Engineering Mount
HPA Competition Haldex Controller


Brakes:
R32 Front Brakes
Stainless Lines
Zimmerman Rear Drilled Rotors
Hawk HPS pads
Interior:
Valentine 1
CB Radio
Verdict Motorsports Dash Support Speed Holes
Verdict Motorsports CB Radio Mounting Setup
TT Monster Mats
VDO Boost Gage


Lighting:
Yellow Fogs
Corner Markers deleted
Clear Turns
8k HID's

Audio:
Infinity Kappa speakers
J&L Amp
Alpine 9885 h/u


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Come on people we need your votes!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Pretty sure were the only two awake this early...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha probably. I made it at 2 and I thought for sure someone would have been up then too


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Poop! I'm playing against some impossible to win competition! I opt to change my picture


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well considering there were only 3 entries your odds seem pretty good for next month:laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I like how these are three completely different cars..... props to all three not being cookie cutters:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Surprisingly.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Over 200 views and only 14 votes? Come on guy this is for the community...without support this wont happen. Vote!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Over 200 views and only 14 votes? Come on guy this is for the community...without support this wont happen. Vote!


Agreed! Youve only got 3 choices! It cant be that hard to choose! Hard work has been put in to this. 


VOTE :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry to neglect the topic. Been broke and unemployed for a few weeks (new job now, walking distance. TT stays in garage). I chose Morios ride:thumbup: my reasoning being that the lines of the TT look incredible when slammed. Staggered just adds to the sexiness. Also, not sure if I've ever said it but,..... Black is just better (don't hate me..).


Fuch it, hate onopcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

buuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmppppppppppp:beer:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

As an owner of an Aviator Gray 1.8t I was sure that only the first year TTs were made in that color. Did Noah have his painted after?:sly:


My vote goes for number 1


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> As an owner of an Aviator Gray 1.8t I was sure that only the first year TTs were made in that color. Did Noah have his painted after?:sly:
> 
> 
> My vote goes for number 1


I think they were 00 to 02 only. Ask Bob he would know. But I have an 01 as well


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> As an owner of an Aviator Gray 1.8t I was sure that only the first year TTs were made in that color. Did Noah have his painted after?:sly:
> 
> 
> My vote goes for number 1


They came as 2001's also.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Mine was originally Aviator. 

-Noah


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

People why you no vote?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

I voted 3 because I like to see a well though out plan and on top of that he tracks the car! Im more of a fan of a driver's car over show (bags) :beer:


----------



## JAIMEDR (Dec 27, 2010)

#1 MORIO :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I like the fact that We're doing this monthly. I'm sure Once we get a little more participants, the voting will improve. Ill be entering next round. I've got a few surprises up my sleeve👍 It's still a little earl in this *•TT Monthly•* thread.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I voted can't tell u which one


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thursday would be the perfect day to vote if you haven't yet!


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> As an owner of an Aviator Gray 1.8t I was sure that only the first year TTs were made in that color.





PLAYED TT said:


> I think they were 00 to 02 only. Ask Bob he would know. But I have an 01 as well



I think Played is correct; I've got orig US sales/marketing books from '01, '03, '04 & '05...
Aviator Gray was *not* listed as an available color in '03, '04 or '05 (but you could get Aviator Gray leather interior in those years).

I've also got a German sales book "valid from 21 May 2001"; but it doesn't have a model year...there was a color called Pfeilgrau Perleffekt (nur für Coupé). Google tells me this translates to "gray arrow". Looks like Aviator to me.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

keep the votes coming!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20psi now said:


> I voted 3 because I like to see a well though out plan and on top of that he tracks the car! Im more of a fan of a driver's car over show (bags) :beer:



Right on, cars are intended to be driven...often and with spirit :laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> Right on, cars are intended to be driven...often and with spirit :laugh:


Wow some one with a tt in mass  u doing dust off


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

01ttgt28 said:


> Wow some one with a tt in mass  u doing dust off



There are a few floating around here. I have seen another AG one but its a 180fwd :what: 

Not sure, have not been in four years. But this is a new year so perhaps, mostly planning track days and some road rally nonsense at the moment. But I shall perhaps make it down. Def will be at Broke Down this year if we dont get another hurricane


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

My buddy had a fwd AG. He sold it for an immola yellow 225. I must say even past owners still love the color after they move on.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

It truly is a "Colorless Wonder"


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed haha


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

AlaskaTT said:


> Voted!


:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Poll closes at 1. Get the last of the votes in!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Alright I'm calling this one closed:beer:


----------

